# Marlin XL7 25-06



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

My Wife allowed me to pic out a new gun from Santa,So I Was at the local gun shop looking at the Savage model 111 .270 But with the wood stock it felt heavy and I stalk alot and circle fields So The weith may be nice for a steady shot, the carting it over a shoulder or craddling it under a arm would get to me.
The Gun dealer said I may have just the gun for ya then and it's also a nice deer caliber and priced the same and new in the box yet not used.
So He grabbed the box and I looked it over and thought dang now this feels compact and light to carry and fits the hand like my wifes remington 1100 20 gauge, can actaully grip your hand around the stock just behind the trigger gaurd,also it comes with the accu trigger system,Which is new to me to test..also the 25-06 is a caliber I never tried out. I have used 30-06 and .243 and 30-30 and they was fun.

So I would like to hear some hunters thoughts and views on .25-06 and marlin XL7 for deer hunting mostly. and whats a good scope to put on it, I know My buget will limit me to a tasco,pronehorn and such,But Would a 3-9x32 be underkill for such a rifle..Or should I step up to a 4-12x50 bushnell or tasco...

I have never shot a deer with a Rifle as I have always shotgun slug hunted them here in western N.Y. all my days afield,And just three years back I took up archery Hunting and love it alot, wife also Archery only hunts now ...

But I am thinking of shooting doe at 200-300 yards out from the ground using my 9 1/2"-27 1/2" Harris bipod on it....

Thanks for tips,bullet weights and all in all your GOOD points on this rifleor the 25-06 caliber.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Get yourself a 3-9 VX-I leupold you can get them right at $200 or get a Nikon 3-9 the nikon is tough but the glass isn't near as good as the leupold but you can get one for under $150. The marlin is a modified savage, the great thing about that is you can use many of the after market parts on them, this includes switching the barrels which is very easy to do on the savage style rifle. I'm getting a 25-06 myself (a Tikka stainless hunter) and am looking forward to developing some hot coyote loads for this winter. I've heard those marlins are good shooting rifles.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the glass on the nikon will blow away that junk that leupy puts out on the rifle man and vx-1. they still use friction adjustments how about they come into the 21st century and update a little bit. rifle will do everything you want but i would save up and get some good glass in the long run you will be money ahead becaue you have to replace those crappy scopes every 2 years because they quit working.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I have both, a newer leupold vx1 & a newer nikon monarch and the leupold wins hands down as far as glass is concerned even though the nikon was more expensive, now my leupold vx2 blows both of them away. Both brands are good scopes and both have good warrenties I don't think you could go wrong with either of them.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

we baught my lil brother the same rifle in 30-06 last year for christmas and put on a 4-12 barska scope on it and he really seams to like it I havnt shot it myself soI dont know much bout it except that for under 300 dollars its darn nice and I think the scope we got him was only around 60 dollars and seems clear and brite


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I hear lots of good things about the Marlins. I'm trying to justify owning one as a "truck gun". Haven't quite talked myself into it, but that is neither here nor there. As far as glass goes, I drive an old school M8 6x Leupold on my two bit B-78 Highwall. Friction adjustments aren't a problem and I like the straight 6 leupy better than the 3-12 Burris Sig that it used to wear.

YMMV.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought an XL7 in 270 about 4 months ago. Shoots cheap factory ammo pretty well (1" at 100), but loves my handloads. I have gotten .5" groups at 100 yards with 130 gr hornady spire points and A-max. I think the price of this rifle doesn't do it any justice. It is light, accurate, and very easy to handle. It has a trigger and barrel lug like a Savage, and the action and safety system of a Remington......two of my favorite rifles. I have a Nikon Buckmasters 4.5-14X40 on mine. Found it on e-bay for $178.50 brand new. I would look there for deals. Go with a reputable optics company such as Nikon, Burris, Leupold, and even higher end Bushnell 3200's or 4200's or Simmons Aetec. Do not put a Tasco, Bushnell Sportview, Barska or any of that junk on it! You will only get ****** off because you cannot see worth a damn in low light and they are ALL fuzzy as hell...........just look through any Nikon and then look through a Tasco......anybody should be able to see the difference! Good luck hunting.....you will enjoy that rifle......IF YOU PUT GOOD GLASS ON IT! 8)


----------

